# EBAY: Manitou Travis Single Gabel TPCplus 1.5" 203mm, schwarz



## neckarchecka (21. März 2009)

Hier bieten auf eine*

Manitou Travis Single Freeride/DH-Federgabel*


Stahlfedergabel
mit Standard-Feder
1.5" Schaft, auf 210 mm abgelängt
203 mm Federweg (Achtung, Abb. zeigt 180 mm, die Gabel hat aber 203 mm)
Extern einstellbare Zugstufe
Extern einstellbare TPCplus Dämpfung
matt schwarz
schwarze Standrohre
mit Steckachse
für andere Federn (hart und extra-hart) bitte meine gesonderte Auktion beachten; Fahrer über 75 kg sollten hart fahren, über 85 kg extra-hart

Die Gabel wurde von mir 2008 gekauft und nur wenige Male im Bikepark bewegt. Die Tauchrohre (unterer Teil der Gabel) haben ein paar Kratzer. Die Standrohre u.a. kritische Teile sind unbeschädtigt, tiptop.


----------

